# Modifier 59 on 93010??



## lcomeaux (Sep 19, 2012)

Would you append a -59 to 93010 when coded with a laceration repair?


----------



## Lujanwj (Sep 20, 2012)

Only if I can say one procedure had nothing to do with the other and is separate and distinct.  If not, it's correctly bundled.


----------

